# Who are using Decowork and inksoft



## brixen (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey.

Any Decowork or Inksoft users. ? 

all the test sites seems to be fake..

I've tried to test them all, but i seem to end up in a dead end every time, and most of them are not ready for taking orders.

one of the sites from inksoft portfolio is impressink.com but when you finish with the design and want to check out you end up on one of theire onw sites again called /store/inksoft and so on..

any one using one of them, do you like it. ? 

we are printing around 15.000pcs a year, we do all orders by email, and are looking for a store.

I've also tried design n buy, but same story with them, all test sites are fake.. any one using them. ? 

thank you. :O)


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Brixen,

Our demo store demo.deconetwork.com is fake as we use that in live demos. However all the stores listed under our showcase (DecoNetwork showcase websites | DecoNetwork) are 100% real.

Shout if you have any specific questions you'd like to have answered.


Regards,
Brenden


----------



## brixen (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you, i'll look into it.. and i know that your demo site is your demo site.. :O) but the ones on your portfolioe, are they all live and up and running. ? 

i havn't testet those fully yet, but tried both design n buy and inksoft, and most of those portfolio sites are either out of business or owned by them selves... 

i'll look into yours.. thanks for reply.

but still.. Any one who are using any of them out there. ?


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

Yes all ths sites on the Showcase page are actual customers who gave us permission to showcase their sites. 

All the best,
Brenden


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

We tried Deco last year, lack of business online drove us away, but we just joined back up. Click in the first link in my signature. We are still tweaking, but it is functional.


----------



## InkSoft (Jan 25, 2011)

brixen said:


> Hey.
> 
> Any Decowork or Inksoft users. ?
> 
> ...


Hey Brixen:

You can experience InkSoft including the design and checkout options at the InkSoft demo site. Of course the best way to learn about InkSoft is to take a live personalized tour so you can gain an understanding of the options and settings available. 

If you aren't ready for a full ecommerce site we offer InkSoft Flex. Effectively this removes payment and shipping processing from the checkout. You can drive your clients and prospects to your site to 'design' and submit their order details. Compared to your current email process this would save you a ton of time! Delegating art creation and product selection removes two huge bottlenecks. You can see the Flex demo site here. Call us if you have questions or want to schedule a personalized tour: 800-410-3048

Unfortunately, a lot of our users like anonymity. They don't want their competition knowing what tools they are using.


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

Is there a Deco vs. Inksoft comparison chart anywhere?


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

Go opentshirts
Free and just as good
There are great people associated with it that will help get you up and running


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We have installed and used both Inksoft and Deco.

If you are looking for a simple on-line design tool almost all of the solutions will handle such. If you are looking for fullfillment/affiliate functions tools like Open Tshirts would not be a viable option. 

It really comes down to your specific needs and how they match up to a vendor. There is not a single solution that is best for everyone. 

For us we moved to Deco because of its flexibility. It was critical for us to have a solution that did not look like a typical templated on-line design site as the vast majority do. We also wanted a single source solution for our website, designer, and our payment processing. We do not have time as many do to tinker with a system that includes solutions from multiple vendors.

In short it is important to list out yuour "needs" and your "wants" and see how your specific issues matches up with Deco or Inksoft.


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey Mark,

Just to clarify in this thread Opentshirts with the Opencart integration does have affiliates that can be integrated into multi-stores. Multi-stores are very easy to set up as are affiliates.

Concerning fulfillment there are both free and commercial extensions for fulfillment. 

Working with open source is different because you can install free and commercial extensions for things you may want such as fulfillment or inventory management etc. Its all about flexibility and the ability to choose the tools and features you want for your site. 

For example here are the affiliates extensions you have a wide variety of options here.

OpenCart - Extensions

Inventory management

OpenCart - Extensions

Or even product videos in your store...

OpenCart - Extensions

In fact Opencart has around 8000 extensions that you can choose from to enhance the functionality of your eCommerce site.


----------



## CarlosdeAbreu (Aug 15, 2012)

InkSoft said:


> Hey Brixen:
> 
> You can experience InkSoft including the design and checkout options at the InkSoft demo site. Of course the best way to learn about InkSoft is to take a live personalized tour so you can gain an understanding of the options and settings available.
> 
> ...


what is the difference between normal inksoft flex? and as the price is cheaper?


----------



## Frankg1718 (Aug 11, 2011)

hi, how much you pay monthly for opentshirt?


----------



## Andre4ink (Oct 28, 2014)

Openshirt is open source, so it's free. You can download the software and configure it yourself. You will still need to find a web host to host the site for you though, you can plan on about $5 per month for that. There are services that sell an installed/hosted solution for more money though. 

OpenTshirts – T-Shirt Design Website and Software Has the free download and a bunch of upsells for their business. Be aware that just like all open source software (Wordpress, etc.) you need to make sure you are updating it regularly or it can be vulnerable to site hacks. That would be a benefit of a paid service, they handle that for you. You get what you pay for.


----------

